# Cooking School



## buddhabong (Nov 4, 2002)

Has anyone heard of Sullivan Universities culinary school in Louisville, Kentucky? I have heard that it is good but it is hard to find info about how the schools rank for culinary education.

Thanks


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Welcome 2 ChefTalk, Buddhabong.



Believe me when I tell you this: I looked for the so-called "ranking" of schools. There just isn't one. Nobody does it. Any school that tells you this is lying to you. Sullivan is a great school. I talked to one of the instructors when the ACF convention was here. I'd guess he was a cuisine instructor (he had CEC on his jacket). Sullivan also has accreditation through the ACF. If this is where you're deciding to go, you made a good choice in my opinion.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I know a guy from Sullivan. Very good chef. Looks like that school worked out for him. So yeah, thumbs up.

Kuan


----------

